# Princess Ann Tackle Shop Moving



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

The Princess Anne Tackle shop will be moving to the corner of 21st Street and Cypress Avenue. The shop should be up and running by Memorial Day.

Say hello to Anthony, Bill Kennedy, Claude Baine and the rest of the gang when they reopen!


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Huh... Thanks for the 411 Al.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I guess the real estate got too expensive after the surf shop rebuilt into the MEGA store. Doesn't matter still good guys and they'll do well no matter where they wind up.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

How long was Princess Anne Distributing in that location off of 17th street? If I remember right my father used to frequent Princess Anne Distributing decades ago, but they may have been in a different location at the time. You would think if they have been there for decades they wouldn't have to move all of a sudden... Maybe they got an offer they couldn't refuse for the property???


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

they have been there for *at least 30 years* as far as i konw


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

Customer parking was a huge issue. Sales were being lost on that alone.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

sand.trout said:


> Customer parking was a huge issue. Sales were being lost on that alone.


I usually just parked over in the BP parking lot and walked over. I could see how lack of parking would be an issue though.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Customers could park at the gem store on the corner.

I'd bet they just needed more room.

That shop does a ton of business.


----------



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

you wierd


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

You dumbass


----------



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

Jeff sorry about that..funny thing is I didn't write that...think my kid got on the computer..let me get the belt...but yeah I am dumbass sometimes.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

No problem, bud. 

Tough night here at work, and my fustration came out at the wrong time.

Maybe I should have been more clear in my post. Anthony, owner of PA Distributors, pays good money for parking privileges at the gem shop. I know he's got a sign on his window, but I don't think everyone knows it's available to them.

Anyway, I'm the dumbass. Just ask anyone who knows me.

No hard feelings, OK.


----------



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

Turn my back for one minute to watch Muskie fishing on OLN sheesh...don't worry about it Newsjeff...Thanks for the heads up on PA distributors Nserch4drum.


----------

